# Sanding A Bowl Made On The Ringmaster Lathe



## W.Y. (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got higher speed internet and had to see if I could upload a video faster than before. 
I recorded this one with a quick digital camera set up  just to test my internet speed with no intentions of publishing it so my camera was set too low to show me with my dust mask on and  didn't   properly show the bowl at the end.
Anyway  it turned  out not all that bad even though my arm blocked  the view more than it should have .

Wife called on the intercom while I was recording . .  lol . . . but I just kept on  going and speeded up and still got in the house in time to answer the call .

Here is the address to the  video 

Sanding Wood Bowl - YouTube


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 15, 2012)

Seeing as I sold 14 at last Saturdays  sale I figured I should make 14 more to bring my inventory back up to 55 .
Various sizes with largest at 11.5" and smallest at 4.75"


----------



## Tom T (Nov 15, 2012)

Wonderful, great video, very sharp shop set up.  
Do you always dress that nice in the shop : )
Thank you for sharing.  Some day I hope to try the bowls they are beautiful.


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 15, 2012)

Tom T said:


> Wonderful, great video, very sharp shop set up.
> Do you always dress that nice in the shop : )
> Thank you for sharing.  Some day I hope to try the bowls they are beautiful.



  Second video showing HVLP finishing process deleted . You can guess  why  but had nothing to do with your nice response Tom


----------



## robutacion (Nov 15, 2012)

G'day William,

I had a good laugh after I read your post and then watch the video, I was a little concerned about that sander cord running above the lathe's bed instead of under it, a catch on it and you be sparks and possible a sander spinning at considerable speed, around that chuck however, I'm sure you are safe, I had also a good laugh at your concerns in looking good in the video.

Wearing your Sunday's church clothing, looked a little out of place, though...!:wink::biggrin:

What was really fun was, when you mention that you had to hurry up and why, I didn't realise that we were going to witness the whole thing, including your wife's voice on the intercom (nice laud/clear system, by-the-way...!).

I was waiting for your wife to say "something else", after you didn't respond, as I don't think that she was aware you were recording/videoing.  I reckon, that was the fastest bowl of finished sanding...!:wink::biggrin:

I have also one of those small air detail sanders but, my 30lt 8CFS sillent compressor is simply too damn small to run it properly, I wish they would make a small one like that but electric...!

I have also an issue with the holes at the pieces bottoms that, you have been"disguising" quite nicely on most of your bowls but, when I saw how you sanding it, I remembered of the whole need and how much better would be if was possible to come up with something that would change that, sure something could be invented...!

I also think that, a great advantage of these bowls is that, they stack-up so easily that you don't need huge boxes to carry them out, the weight of the smaller box can be "illusive" but a big advantage, never the less...!

Great work...!

Cheers
George


----------



## randyrls (Nov 16, 2012)

William O Young said:


> it so my camera was set too low to show me with my dust mask on and  didn't   properly show the bowl at the end.  Anyway  it turned  out not all that bad even though my arm blocked  the view more than it should have.



William;  Looks good, if you have the camera tripod mounted, turn off the stabilization or anti-shake control.  It makes the image look like you are seeing it thru a wavy glass filter.

There are several reasonably prices video edited packages available.  You can edit, add voice overs and change the volume of the audio track to help keep the attention focused on the video.  The air grinder set my teeth on edge because it sounds like my dentists drill.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool video!


Still on my "I want one list", but the price of the unit tells me no still?  Oh well, guess someday!!!




Keep them bowls coming!








Scott (dentist drill) B


----------

